# academic και ακαδημαϊκός



## nickel (Jul 21, 2009)

Ακαδημαϊκός (το επίθετο) δεν είναι μόνο αυτός που σχετίζεται με την Ακαδημία αλλά και αυτός που σχετίζεται με την ανώτατη εκπαίδευση και το πανεπιστήμιο. Μια από τις γνωστές ψευδόφιλες ή ψευδοφίλιες λέξεις είναι το ουσιαστικό *academic* (university teacher), που δεν πρέπει να μεταφράζεται _ακαδημαϊκός_.

Αποδεκτές μεταφράσεις:
*ακαδημαϊκός δάσκαλος
ακαδημαϊκός διδάσκαλος
πανεπιστημιακός δάσκαλος
πανεπιστημιακός διδάσκαλος
πανεπιστημιακός*
(OXI πανεπιστημιακός καθηγητής, ο academic δεν είναι απαραιτήτως professor)

Ο *ακαδημαϊκός* είναι το πλήρες μέλος της Ακαδημίας και η αγγλική λέξη γι’ αυτόν είναι *academician* (ή *member of the Academy*). Και οι δύο λέξεις προέρχονται από το γαλλικό _académicien_.

Στη δική μου έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ (2006, και μόνο εκεί, όχι σε νεότερες, όχι σε άλλα λεξικά του Κέντρου, και σε κανένα άλλο λεξικό) αναφέρει ότι ο _ακαδημαϊκός_ είναι και κάθε πανεπιστημιακός καθηγητής. Ελπίζω να έχει διορθωθεί στη νέα έκδοση, γιατί δημιουργεί μεγάλο μπέρδεμα.





Να προσθέσω ότι είναι επίκοινο ουσιαστικό (_*η* ακαδημαϊκός_). Το λεξικό θα έπρεπε να γράφει «(ο/η)», όπως π.χ. στο λήμμα «δικαστής».

Ας δούμε και κάποιες άλλες αντιστοιχίες για το επίθετο _academic_:

ακαδημαϊκό έτος = academic year

ακαδημαϊκή περίοδος = academic term

ακαδημαϊκό τέταρτο = academic quarter

ακαδημαϊκός πολίτης = university student (ΟΧΙ academic citizen. Στο βιβλίο _Academic Citizen_, ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για τους διδάσκοντες και όχι για τους φοιτητές.)

ακαδημαϊκός όρκος = graduation oath

ακαδημαϊκό απολυτήριο = high school leaving certificate, upper secondary school leaving certificate (ίσχυσε τα χρόνια 1965-66, για την εισαγωγή στα πανεπιστήμια)

ακαδημαϊκές ελευθερίες = academic freedom(s)

ακαδημαϊκή συζήτηση = (purely) academic discussion, theoretical discussion (βάζουμε το purely μπροστά όταν θέλουμε να φανεί ότι έχει τη σημασία τού «θεωρητικός», «χωρίς πρακτική αξία»)

ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα = academic career​
Για το αγγλικό επίθετο _academic_:

academic title = ακαδημαϊκός τίτλος σπουδών, πανεπιστημιακός τίτλος σπουδών, πτυχίο

Academic art = ακαδημαϊκή τέχνη, ακαδημαϊσμός

academic dress, academicals = ακαδημαϊκή περιβολή / ενδυμασία, ακαδημαϊκή τήβεννος, επίσημη στολή πανεπιστημίου

academic publishing / publications = ακαδημαϊκές εκδόσεις, πανεπιστημιακές εκδόσεις

academic awards = ακαδημαϊκές διακρίσεις
Academy Awards = τα βραβεία της Αμερικανικής Ακαδημίας Κινηματογράφου, τα Όσκαρ​

η Ακαδημία Αθηνών = the Academy of Athens
η Ακαδημία του Πλάτωνα = Plato’s Academy, the Academy of Plato, the Platonic Academy (_Ακαδήμεια _τότε)

*Academia* όμως (από το λατινικό) είναι η ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα, η ακαδημαϊκή ζωή, ο ακαδημαϊκός κόσμος (και όχι η ακαδημία).

Η έκφραση *in the groves of academe*, με την ίδια σημασία, προέρχεται από επωδή του Οράτιου:
Atque inter silvas Academi quærere verum, Hor. Ep. ii. ii. 45
(…and seek after truth in the groves of Academus)
που αναφέρεται στο ιερό άλσος του Ακάδημου, _ἐν εὐσκίοις δρόμοισιν Ἀκαδήμου θεοῦ_, όπως έγραψε ο Εύπολις.

Για την ετυμολογία της Ακαδημίας / Ακαδήμειας υπάρχει εκτενές σημείωμα στο ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2009)

Θαυμάσιο!
Το μόνο που βρίσκω να προσθέσω, κι αυτό δεν ξέρω καν αν πρέπει να προστεθεί, είναι το 'ακαδημαϊκός' με την (ελαφρώς μειωτική) έννοια των έργων τέχνης που χαρακτηρίζονται από ακαδημαϊσμό.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 22, 2009)

> Στη δική μου έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ (2006, και μόνο εκεί, όχι σε νεότερες, όχι σε άλλα λεξικά του Κέντρου, και σε κανένα άλλο λεξικό) αναφέρει ότι ο ακαδημαϊκός είναι και κάθε πανεπιστημιακός καθηγητής. Ελπίζω να έχει διορθωθεί στη νέα έκδοση, γιατί δημιουργεί μεγάλο μπέρδεμα.


Δεν το περίμενα. Να πούμε ότι καταγράφει την πραγματικότητα της χρήσης, αλλά χωρίς ένα "εσφαλμένως";


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η έκφραση *in the groves of academe*, με την ίδια σημασία, προέρχεται από επωδή του Οράτιου:
> Atque inter silvas Academi quærere verum, Hor. Ep. ii. ii. 45
> (…and seek after truth in the groves of Academus)
> που αναφέρεται στο ιερό άλσος του Ακάδημου, _ἐν εὐσκίοις δρόμοισιν Ἀκαδήμου θεοῦ_, όπως έγραψε ο Εύπολις.



Αυτό λέει και το σχετικό άρθρο της Wikipedia (μήπως την είχα παρεξηγήσει τελικά; ) Τώρα, όσον αφορά όλα τα άλλα, θυμάμαι στο πανεπιστήμιο ότι ήταν από τα πρώτα ψευδόφιλα που μας είχαν διδάξει στο Α' εξάμηνο (μαζί με τα ψευδόφιλα του Ζολώτα). Κλασική περίπτωση...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 20, 2009)

Academic writing. Πώς το λέμε π.χ. ότι μαθαίνω αγγλικά για ....;


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2009)

academic writing = ακαδημαϊκή γραφή

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academic_writing

Δεν πονοκεφάλιασε κανέναν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 21, 2009)

Ωχ, εδώ τσουβαλιάζει το γράψιμο για έρευνα, άρθρα κλπ με τη σημασία αισθητικής όπως _το κάνει μέσα από την έμπειρη, αλλά λιγάκι ακαδημαϊκή γραφή του, χωρίς να πετυχαίνει τα ίδια δραματουργικά αποτελέσματα _, _Οι «δαίμονες» του Πολάνσκι υποχώρησαν σε μια ευπρόσωπη ακαδημαϊκή γραφή_....
"pandemic" use.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2009)

Θα βρεις πάντως και «συγγραφή ακαδημαϊκών κειμένων».

Για το «ακαδημαϊκή συγγραφή», που επίσης κυκλοφορεί, μάλλον thumbs down.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2010)

_My first academic debt is to Dr. XYZ. He showed me my future._

Υποθέτω ότι το _ακαδημαϊκό χρέος_ είναι επαρκώς σαφές.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Αν μάλιστα το πεις «Το πρώτο ακαδημαϊκό μου χρέος _οφείλεται_ στον δόκτορα ΦΧΨ». Δεν είναι το σύνηθες «ακαδημαϊκό χρέος», αλλά πιστεύω ότι γίνεται σαφές.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 5, 2010)

Υπάρχει και το ακαδημεικός, όταν το academic χρησιμοποιείται με την αρχική τεχνική σημασία (για πλατωνικούς φιλοσόφους).


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ειδικά για το ζήτημα του διδακτορικού (όχι της μετάφρασης), το καλύτερο που έχω διαβάσει μέχρι τώρα, που τα λέει όπως είναι:
> The Disposable Academic



Καλό το άρθρο του Economist, αλλά καθόλου δεν επεκτάθηκε πάνω στο πιο ουσιώδες σημείο του:
There is an oversupply of PhDs. Although a doctorate is designed as training for a job in academia, the number of PhD positions is unrelated to the number of job openings. Meanwhile, business leaders complain about shortages of high-level skills, suggesting PhDs are not teaching the right things.

Γι' αυτή την περίφημη αναντιστοιχία σπουδών με ζήτηση δεξιοτήτων τι λένε οι έξω μελετητές; 

Προς το παρόν:
The Disposable Academic. Μετάφραση; Παρότι θα ήθελα να δω έναν τίτλο του είδους «Ακαδημαϊκοί για πέταμα», είπαμε ότι _academic_ είναι ο πανεπιστημιακός (τρία άψογα κεφάλαια μιας μετάφρασης διάβασα και σκόνταψα μόνο πάνω σ' έναν τέτοιο «ακαδημαϊκό») και εδώ θα το απέδιδα μάλλον σαν _Διδακτορικά / Ντοκτορά στα αζήτητα_.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2011)

nickel said:


> Γι' αυτή την περίφημη αναντιστοιχία σπουδών με ζήτηση δεξιοτήτων τι λένε οι έξω μελετητές;



Μακάρι να'ξερα, αλλά μπορώ να σου πω τι μου είπε συνάδερφός μου όταν κάποτε δούλευα σα μηχανικός και το ζήτημα που είχε προκύψει ήταν ότι η εταιρεία ζητούσε εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό και μας είπαν αν έχουμε κανέναν γνωστό να τον ενημερώσουμε πριν βάλουν αγγελία. Κι η αθώα και ιδεαλίστρια ακόμα τότε υπογράφουσα είχε πει ότι θα ενημέρωνε τους πρώην συμφοιτητές της. 
*If we wanted people who can't do the job, we'd hire academics. *
Το ότι είχα φάει τα νιάτα μου να φτιάχνω κυκλώματα που ήταν 100 φορές πιο προχωρημένα από αυτά που έφτιαχνε η εταιρία ήταν ένδειξη ανικανότητας, σύμφωνα με τον απόφοιτο δευτεροβάθμιου τεχνικού σχολείου. 

Μετά κατάλαβα πώς προσλαμβάνουν οι επιχειρήσεις και πλέον ακούω βερεσέ τη δικαιολογία δεν έμαθε στο πανεπιστήμιο αυτά που ζητάμε. 

Αλλά για να επιχειρήσω να απαντήσω στο θέμα σου, το διδακτορικό δεν είναι προετοιμασία για δουλειά έξω από το πανεπιστήμιο στους πιο πολλούς κλάδους, αλλά σε πολλούς κλάδους περιλαμβάνει την εκμάθηση δεξιοτήτων που δεν αποκτάς εύκολα αλλού. Πολλοί συμφοιτητές από το διδακτορικό δούλευαν μετά σαν προγραμματιστές C σε μεγάλες τράπεζες γιατί το διδακτορικό τους ήταν όλο προγραμματισμός και χρειάζεται μια τόσο γερή απόδειξη ότι ξέρεις προγραμματισμό για να πάρεις τη δουλειά. 

Σπουδές μιας χρήσεως, θα τα έλεγα εγώ, τις χρησιμοποιείς μόνο για να πάρεις το διδακτορικό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2014)

Τι καταλαβαίνετε (ή _δεν_ καταλαβαίνετε) από αυτή την εισαγωγή στο λήμμα της Βικιπαίδειας για τον Θεοδόση Τάσιο;

Ο Θεοδόσης Τάσιος (γεν. Καστοριά, 22 Ιανουαρίου 1930) είναι Έλληνας ακαδημαϊκός, πολιτικός μηχανικός, αρθρογράφος και συγγραφέας. 
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Θεοδόσης_Τάσιος


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2014)

Ότι είναι μέλος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών. Είναι;


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 9, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Ότι είναι μέλος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών. Είναι;



Όχι! Είναι, όμως, "μέλος της Ακαδημίας Επιστημών του Τορίνου". Αρκεί αυτό για τον χαρακτηρισμό του ακαδημαϊκού;


----------



## Themis (Sep 9, 2014)

Ήμουνα έτοιμος να πω ότι είναι μέλος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, αλλά ο φόβος φυλάει τα έρμα και έκανα αναζήτηση. Τελικά φαίνεται ότι έχω δει πολλές φορές το "ακαδημαϊκός" (χωρίς περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση περί Τορίνου) και θεώρησα ότι σημαίνει αυτό που θα ήταν φυσιολογικό να σημαίνει. Κι όμως, η Λεξιλογία με είχε προειδοποιήσει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2014)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι αυτό το παιχνίδι έχει χαθεί και το ακαδημαϊκός = πανεπιστημιακός έχει εδραιωθεί. Τι λένε οι νεότερες εκδόσεις λεξικών;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2014)

ΛΝΕΓ (2012): *ακαδημαϊκός *σημ. 4β = κάθε πανεπιστημιακός καθηγητής


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω πάντως ότι αυτό το παιχνίδι έχει χαθεί και το ακαδημαϊκός = πανεπιστημιακός έχει εδραιωθεί.



Μάχη δίνεται, ακόμα. Η διατύπωση της Βικιπαίδειας που δίνει το _ακαδημαϊκός_ (αν και ο Τάσιος δεν είναι μέλος της Ακαδημίας) και δεν αναφέρει ότι είναι καθηγητής του Πολυτεχνείου δεν θα ήθελα να γίνει πρότυπο διατύπωσης. Όταν, δόκτορα, λες ότι το παιχνίδι έχει χαθεί, εννοείς ότι θα σου ερχόταν για επιμέλεια η διατύπωση της Βικιπαίδειας και θα την άφηνες αδιόρθωτη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2014)

Για το συγκεκριμένο της Βικιπαίδειας, αφού ο Τ. *είναι* ακαδημαϊκός... Η συζήτηση εδώ μοιάζει να προσπαθούμε να περιορίσουμε τον όρο στα πλήρη μέλη της Ακαδημίας —και μάλιστα, της Ακαδημίας των Αθηνών, βλ. #1: Ο *ακαδημαϊκός* είναι το πλήρες μέλος της Ακαδημίας, ξεπερνώντας και τον ορισμό των λεξικών ([...] *κάθε* μέλος της Ακαδημίας [...]).

Αλλά και σε πρόσφατο βιβλίο που επιμελήθηκα, όπου έχουν συμβάλει πολλοί πανεπιστημιακοί καθηγητές, ως ακαδημαϊκούς τους αναφέραμε τελικά, μετά από συζήτηση. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός: όταν είναι διαδεδομένη η ευρεία έννοια του όρου, το να επιμένεις στη σχολαστική ακρίβεια σε ένα βιογραφικό σημείωμα που, τελικά, προορίζεται για ένα πιο ευρύ κοινό, είναι σαν να στερείς από τον βιογραφούμενο μια ιδιότητα που, κοινωνικά και «ευρυγλωσσικά» τού ανήκει. «Α, είναι απλός πανεπιστημιακός, όχι ακαδημαϊκός. Τι να είναι άραγε, βοηθός ακόμη;» Ανακριβές και άδικο; Ενδεχομένως. Η ζωή και η γλώσσα προχωράνε, όμως.

Προσωπικά, προσπαθώ να είμαι ακριβής (που σημαίνει, να λέω ποιας Ακαδημίας είναι (και τι επιπέδου) μέλος είναι κάποιος, αλλά και τι βαθμίδας πανεπιστημιακός καθηγητής είναι). Ακόμη και στα πιο απλά γράφω «πανεπιστημιακός». Αλλά κάθε φορά, ιδίως σε βιογραφικά βιβλίων κ.λπ., νιώθω σαν να κλέβω κάτι από τον άλλον.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2014)

Αυτό που είπε ο Δόκτωρ. :)


----------



## sarant (Sep 10, 2014)

Για μένα πάντως ο Τάσιος είναι προτιμότερο να αναφέρεται στο βικιπαιδικό λήμμα του ως (ομότιμος) καθηγητής του ΕΜΠ. Δίνει και περισσότερες πληροφορίες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά και σε πρόσφατο βιβλίο που επιμελήθηκα, όπου έχουν συμβάλει πολλοί πανεπιστημιακοί καθηγητές, ως ακαδημαϊκούς τους αναφέραμε τελικά, μετά από συζήτηση. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός: όταν είναι διαδεδομένη η ευρεία έννοια του όρου, το να επιμένεις στη σχολαστική ακρίβεια σε ένα βιογραφικό σημείωμα που, τελικά, προορίζεται για ένα πιο ευρύ κοινό, είναι σαν να στερείς από τον βιογραφούμενο μια ιδιότητα που, κοινωνικά και «ευρυγλωσσικά» τού ανήκει. «Α, είναι απλός πανεπιστημιακός, όχι ακαδημαϊκός. Τι να είναι άραγε, βοηθός ακόμη;» Ανακριβές και άδικο; Ενδεχομένως. Η ζωή και η γλώσσα προχωράνε, όμως.



Πολύ βιαστικά: Διαφωνώ! Το ευρύ κοινό μπορεί να θέλει να κάνουμε και τούμπες, αλλά, αν η λέξη _ακαδημαϊκός_ έχει περισσότερο κύρος από το _πανεπιστημιακός_ και δεν έχει θιγεί ανεπανόρθωτα από το _ακαδημαϊκό τέταρτο_, υπάρχει και το σαφέστερο *ακαδημαϊκός δάσκαλος*. Αν ο _δάσκαλος_ είναι υποτιμητικό (και το κοινό στο οποίο απευθυνόμαστε είναι πάντα άσχετο και απαιτητικό), τότε *καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου* για τους καθηγητές και _υφηγητής_ και _λέκτορας_ και ό,τι άλλο είναι ο καθένας. Ο όρος _ακαδημαϊκός_ για καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου είναι *παραπλανητικός*. Δεν φτάνει αυτό; Ή πρέπει κάθε φορά να μυρίζουμε τα νύχια μας; Γιατί ακαδημαϊκός είναι και η Δημουλά, αλλά πανεπιστημιακή δεν είναι.

https://www.google.gr/search?q=Δημουλά+ακαδημαϊκός


Από Βικιπαίδεια:
«2002, τακτικό μέλος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών πληρώνοντας έτσι την έδρα των γραμμάτων»
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κική_Δημουλά

Τελικά, φαίνεται ότι στοιχίζει να είσαι ακαδημαϊκός. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2014)

Αφού ακαδημαϊκοί μπορούν να γίνονται και μη πανεπιστημιακοί, τότε πώς συγκρίνουμε το κύρος των δύο όρων;
Για τη σαφήνεια, συμφώνησα ήδη.

Όμως, Νίκελ, πρέπει κι εσύ να αποδεχτείς ότι το ερμηνευτικό σφίξιμο που επιδιώκεις (*πλήρες* μέλος της Ακαδημίας *Αθηνών*) δεν προκύπτει από τις λεξικογραφικές αναφορές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2014)

Νίκελ, δείχνεις να αγνοείς αυτό που λέμε ρέτζιστερ. :) Στη γενική χρήση ισχύει η σημασία 4β τού ΛΝΕΓ (2012), στην ειδική χρήση/πεδία μπορούμε να είμαστε προσεκτικότεροι στις διακρίσεις. Όπως κι εσύ τα λες όλα «αεροδρόμια» στις κουβέντες με τους φίλους σου, αλλά γράφεις «αερολιμένας» πχ για το Ελβέλ σε ένα ειδικό κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2014)

Τα βιογραφικά σε ένα βιβλίο και στη Βικιπαίδεια δεν έχουν το απαραίτητο ρέτζιστερ για να πούμε π.χ. ότι ο Τάσιος είναι ομότιμος καθηγητής του ΕΜΠ και μέλος της Ακαδημίας του Τορίνου; Δεν ζητάω πολλά: μου αρκεί, όταν χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο _ακαδημαϊκός_ όχι σε σχέση με την Ακαδημία, να γίνεται σαφές ότι δεν αφορά την Ακαδημία. Αν είναι πανεπιστημιακός δάσκαλος, ας είναι _ακαδημαϊκός *δάσκαλος*_. Δεν μπορεί να είναι σκέτος _ακαδημαϊκός_. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι αυτό;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2014)

Μπορεί να συμφωνήσουμε να γράφουμε τον ακαδημαϊκό της Ακαδημίας με άλφα κεφαλαίο. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2014)

Μπράβο. Το Χρηστικό αναφέρει, ως οφείλει, τη χρήση του ουσιαστικού _ακαδημαϊκός_ αντί για _πανεπιστημιακός_, αλλά τη στολίζει με τη βραχυγραφία που χαρακτηρίζει κάθε σημασία κτλ που παρεκκλίνει από το κανονικό: _καταχρ._ για «καταχρηστικό».

Ουσ. [...] 2. (καταχρ.) πανεπιστημιακός καθηγητής ή γενικότ. μέλος του Διδακτικού Ερευνητικού Προσωπικού: _Απόδημοι ακαδημαϊκοί_.

Αυτό δα έλειπε: να ευλογήσει η Ακαδημία την οικειοποίηση των τίτλων της.


----------

